# Specialized contest promo code?



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Or _codes_, plural, I guess?
Nobody has posted them- isn't that what the internet is for?!?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

The promo codes for the SL3 frameset? I think they're single use.


----------



## DAG on a bike (Jun 19, 2010)

They are indeed


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I entered one a few weeks ago. I"M GONNA WIN!!! YOU"RE NOT!!!


----------



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Had a friend win a couple of days ago!! SL3 baby!


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

garysol1, 

Do they post the winners online? Or is the winner just sent a message?

Joe


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Dang.
I guess you guys are going to make me go visit my not-so-LBS and get the code...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

How do you get one of these codes?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> How do you get one of these codes?


They come on a scratch-off card at Specialized dealers.


----------

